
Scientists find “biodegradable” bags perfectly usable after three years in dirt - sizzle
https://www.fastcompany.com/90341391/scientists-find-biodegradable-bags-perfectly-usable-after-three-years-in-dirt
======
RenRav
That's still better than the 1000 year figure many claim takes for normal
plastic bags to decompose.

